# Egyptian Theme or Room



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How many of you use something like this? I remember reading a few posts earlier about these, but would like to know what you use and how you bring it in to your haunt/decor.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Try these past threads:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/90011-egyptian-anubis-statues.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/74943-egyptian-theme.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/71422-tips-egyptian-halloween.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/62095-egyptian-theme.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/79570-ancient-egyptian-canopic-jars.html

I really like this idea and almost used it at one time but the theme of my haunt changed and I wasn't able to do it. People on here have been very talented at creating good/spooky egyptian themes.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We had done an Egyptian themed room once. We used stone scene setters on the walls. I made a sarcophagus out of carved blue insulation foam, Durhams Water Putty and paint, plus a store bought and home made mummy. There were various Egyptian styled weapons and artwork throughout the room. Unfortunately, I do not have any photos of that scene, but I do have a photo showing some of the props. 

This shot was a corner I set up for our annual Boo Bash. The theme was Ghosts of Halloween past. I featured scenes from the past 10 years worth of parties, since we change our theme and props every year. It was a fun way to bring back stuff that has not been used in years. There is a decent photo of my hand carved sarcophagus and home made mummy inside.










Eric


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this is a great thread. this year i'm doing a western theme, next year an adams style haunt, and then an egyptian theme. lots and lots of cool ideas here.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Wolfbeard, those are some amazing Egyptian props!!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I use a little of the theme, I just set up one area and add items that relate. I plan on adding some to it this year.


----------



## triplej2002 (May 9, 2006)

That's going to be our theme this year too and one thing we've noticed is that it's challenging coming up with enough prop ideas to fill up a garage haunt in that theme. 
We've made a sarcophagus, some columns out of carpet tubes, we used scrap lumber to make a box (wiper motor powered) that looks like a mummy arm is opening it up. 

I've got a bunch of foam to make stones/walls and I'm going to wrap up several lifesize mummies to hang in various places. As others mentioned, I'm also making canopic jars. 
I'm turning a mannequin I have into Cleopatra. I'm also making a life-size Anubis statue. 

I've made two small walls at the entrance that look like cave walls too. I just took large pieces of carboard and screwed them onto furring strips. Then I just balled up newspaper to cover the entire cardboard to make it bulky and rough like cave/pyramid walls. Then I paper mached over the newspaper with a flour/liquid starch mixture and old paper grocery bags. The tops of the furring strips will be attached to the rafters in our garage. I'm going to make the ceiling very low that way it feels like you're going under ground or inside a pyramid. I want it to have that closed in feeling. Since we have a detached garage with cement floors I'm also going to get a little dried dirt to put in that hallway so it crunches as they walk in. 

Oh yeah, one last thing... I'm going to try to make a large cobra with an old hose that we have. 
That's all I can think of right now. Good luck!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WOW! These props are amazing! I ran into some Egyptian looking things at a thrift store and was trying to figure out what could be done with them. 

Wonderful props everyone. You are all so creative!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i just picked up some body parts from $ tree. a heart, liver, and brain. i plan on using them in jars to represent the parts they always took out and kept. not next year but the year after, i plan on doing an egyptian theme. i love seeing all the ideas here. thanks


----------

